# Case IH MXM 175 Pro



## Birk1988 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello.

I have a problem with my Case. The Tractor is with Powershift/CVT transmission. 
When I put it in F, I can drive 3 meters and then it pulls him self in N, and the same in Reverse. 
What could be the problem that the tractor wont stay in gear. I have cleaned all of the sensors on the gearbox. 

Somebody who know what the problem is ? 

Thanks for all helping answers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Norway! How awesome is that? Welcome to the forum! I don't know your tractors solution, but I hope you stick around and give us some photos of your tractor and home! Bet it's so nice over there!


----------



## Birk1988 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks  
Pictures are coming


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, we'll be delighted to view them! Norway is a place I always wanted to visit, as well as Denmark. We'll get someone on here who is familiar with your tractor issue too!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a horse that did the same thing, he was barn spoiled, just kidding. Welcome


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Electrical gremlins? I'd bet its either a problem with the hydraulics in the trans or with the computer/wiring for controlling it. That's why I prefer my old tractors for farm use. The fewer wires the better!  Hope you find an answer to your problem. Is there a local dealer you can call and inquire about your issues?


----------



## Birk1988 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have changed all the sensors that controls the trans, but no change. It worked couple a days ago, but then i lost 6 gears. Its 18 gears and I only found 12 of them. 
And I cant find any manuals of the transmission so I can start searching where the problem is. Its hopeless when the problem can be everywhere.. Diagnostics is not a alternative. Cost too much. 

So please, can someone who know about electronic help me please !

And yes, I have called dealers but only answer I get is, Use Diagnostics to find the problem.


----------



## JAMESSTAHL (Apr 17, 2011)

ok partner i have the same tractor and i had the very same problems, your 1st problem about driving for 3 sec. is your flywheel rpm sensor it is located right behind right side fuel tank, and your other problem is u have bad solenoids they are under your cab, i had same problem went to dealer in town tried to fix but couldnt only money$$$$$ and no ending even went to split tractor for no reason so give u good advise replace all your solenoid, thats a cheap fix if you want a good tractor, and you have to calibrate the transmission too, verry simple, good luck!!!


----------



## Birk1988 (Mar 31, 2011)

JAMESSTAHL said:


> ok partner i have the same tractor and i had the very same problems, your 1st problem about driving for 3 sec. is your flywheel rpm sensor it is located right behind right side fuel tank, and your other problem is u have bad solenoids they are under your cab, i had same problem went to dealer in town tried to fix but couldnt only money$$$$$ and no ending even went to split tractor for no reason so give u good advise replace all your solenoid, thats a cheap fix if you want a good tractor, and you have to calibrate the transmission too, verry simple, good luck!!!


Thank You  I will try these things that you subscibed


----------



## case175 (Apr 21, 2011)

the hydraulics in the back is not in in order to....can it bi the solenoids than???


----------



## case175 (Apr 21, 2011)

what I meant was, hydraulic front loader works but not hydrolikken back.kan it be solinoiden not in order.
Is it enough and make them clean? 

have i nice day


----------

